# Anonymisierung von JAP ausgehebelt



## Devilfrank (18 August 2003)

Die Betreiber des JAP Anon Proxy an der TU Dresden beschlossen stillschweigend, wesentliche Teile der Anonymitätsgarantie ihres Dienstes aufzuheben. Offenbar wurde dieser Programmcode nach einer richterlichen Anordnung in den Produktionsbetrieb übernommen.

http://www.firewallinfo.de/index.php?option=news&task=viewarticle&sid=299


----------



## technofreak (19 August 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-19.08.03-001/


> Pfitzmann hält es für wichtig, eine Balance zwischen Strafverfolgern und ihren
> Überwachungswünschen sowie dem Recht auf Anonymität zu finden. Die gefundene
> Protokollierungslösung, die nur durch das JAP-Team durchgeführt werden kann, sei ein
> "sinnvoller Kompromiss". Hätte das JAP-Team die Kooperation in diesem Einzelfall verweigert,
> ...


----------



## AmiRage (20 August 2003)

Damit sinkt der Nutzen ja unter den eines "anonymen" Feld-, Wald- und Wiesen-Proxys.

Edit: Hier liest sich das Ganze aber wieder ein wenig anders.


----------



## technofreak (20 August 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-20.08.03-000/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymität bei JAP kann gesichert werden
> 
> Obgleich ein richterlicher Beschluss gegen die Betreiber des AN.ON-Projekts ergangen ist
> und diese daraufhin eine Überwachungsfunktion in die Serversoftware einbauen mussten,
> ...


tf


----------



## technofreak (27 August 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-27.08.03-001/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Anonymisier-Dienst JAP ist wieder anonym*
> 
> Das Landgericht Frankfurt am Main ordnete an, die Vollziehung des richterlichen
> Beschlusses gegen die AN.ON-Projektpartner auszusetzen (Az.: 5/6 Qs 47/03).
> ...


Na also, es gibt sie doch noch, die unabhängigen und selbstständig denkenden  Richter:
tf


----------



## Captain Picard (27 August 2003)

Vielleicht haben die schon Fortbildungskurse absolviert:
http://www.ksta.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1061904547788


			
				Kölner Stadtanzeiger schrieb:
			
		

> Justizministerin: Richter sollen wieder auf die Schulbank
> Berlin - Deutsche Richter sollen künftig zur Teilnahme an regelmäßigen Fortbildungsgängen
> verpflichtet werden. Ein entsprechendes Gesetz wird derzeit im Bundesjustizministerium
> ausgearbeitet. „Wenn wir auf allen Ebenen Reformen vorantreiben, kann der Richterstand
> ...



Nicht nur dort, auch auf anderen Gebieten ist Fortbildung bitter nötig , vor allem im
 Süden und Osten Deutschlands   
cp


----------



## technofreak (25 September 2003)

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,266532,00.html


> Mixer in New York
> 
> Surfen im Netz, ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen: Die TU Dresden hat dafür mit Steuergeldern eine
> Software entwickelt. BKA-Ermittler versuchen nun, sie auszuschalten.
> ...



tf


----------



## technofreak (5 November 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-04.11.03-000


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *BKA-Vorgehen gegen Anonymisierdienst JAP rechtswidrig*
> Der Protokollierungs- sowie der Durchsuchungsbeschluss, den das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA)
> gegen die Betreiber des AN.ON-Projekts erwirkte, waren* rechtswidrig. *Das Landgericht Frankfurt
> (Az.: 5/8 Qs 26/03) hat nun auch in der dritten gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung
> zugunsten von AN.ON, das den Anonymisierdienst JAP betreibt, entschieden.


Auch das BKA hat sich an Gesetze zu halten....
tf


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-20.11.03-006/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Länder fordern stärkere Überwachung der Telekommunikation
> Der Rechtsausschuss des Bundesrats macht sich für eine deutlich schärfere Überwachung
> der Internet- und Telefonnutzer stark. Seiner Empfehlung zur umstrittenen Novelle des
> Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG) zufolge, sollen die Anbieter künftig "Verkehrsdaten"
> ...


*Da sind sie wieder "auferstanden aus Ruinen" ,die Jäger und Sammler:*


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Harald Summa, Geschäftsführer des Providerverbands eco sieht die Sache anders:
> Über den zentralen deutschen Netzknoten DE-CIX würden momentan Daten mit einer
> Geschwindigkeit von 15 Gigabit pro Sekunde fließen, rechnet er vor. Davon seien "fünf bis zehn Prozent"
> Verbindungsdaten. Da kämen rasch einige Terabytes zusammen und die Provider müssten angesichts
> ...


cp


----------



## Rechenknecht (21 November 2003)

> Länder fordern stärkere Überwachung der Telekommunikation
> Der Rechtsausschuss des Bundesrats macht sich für eine deutlich schärfere Überwachung
> der Internet- und Telefonnutzer stark. Seiner Empfehlung zur umstrittenen Novelle des
> Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG) zufolge, sollen die Anbieter künftig "Verkehrsdaten"
> ...


Klingt, als ob sich dies ein altes Stasigehirn ausgedacht hat. Anschließend wird die Implantation eines GPS-Chips Pflicht, damit man feststellen kann welche Klos benutzt werden.
Das Schöne für sie ist, dass sie dann nicht Millionen Seiten zerreißen müssen, wenn es ihnen an den Kragen geht. Knopfdruck genügt.


----------

